# What is the better book for small engine repair?



## megancheung (Mar 15, 2012)

My fiance requested a book for baby agent adjustment for his birthday. I would like to get him this but I demand to buy the best book out there that explains in detail aggregate there is to know. He needs a footfall by footfall adviser as he had never formed on any engines--you apperceive adjustment book for dummies lol! (something to that effect) TYVM!


----------



## Guppy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have always wanted the book "Briggs and Stratton Major Engine Failure Analysis Manual". I have never looked at it so I can not say how good it is. You can find it for about $20 on ebay. I have a book called "BRIGGS & STRATTON Repair Manual Single Cylinder 4-Cycle Engines" it is real good, but kinda dated. About $10 on ebay. Another book that I own is small engines by Radcliff, it is for a high school kid that knows absolutely nothing about the combustible engine.

Personally I find hands-on to be the best, then when I get questions I then search the forums or youtube.


----------

